# Oscilações no campo electromagnético?



## Luis França (19 Nov 2008 às 12:21)

Srs. Moderadores, não sei onde incluir esta dúvida.

Esta leitura de magnetómetro está a fazer-me confusão. Podem tentar explicar-me melhor que linha é aquela que passa de +500 (variação magnética) para -500? Obrigado.



> The chart below is a running 36 hour plot of the readings taken from the fluxgate magnetometer, built by the University of Alaska, Geophysical Institute, operating at the HAARP ionospheric observatory in Gakona, Alaska. The three traces represent mutually orthogonal components of the earth's magnetic field as follows:
> 
> * The "H" component (black trace) is positive magnetic northward
> * The "D" component (red trace) is positive eastward
> ...









*link*


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2008 às 12:51)

Luis França disse:


> Srs. Moderadores, não sei onde incluir esta dúvida.
> 
> Esta leitura de magnetómetro está a fazer-me confusão. Podem tentar explicar-me melhor que linha é aquela que passa de +500 (variação magnética) para -500? Obrigado.



Não faço ideia do que se trata, mas o caso não é inédito.
Repara no último mês:






Serão erros de leitura?
Se reparares noutros meses anteriores há casos semelhantes.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2008 às 13:18)

Parece erro do magnetómetro de Gakona






Normalmente quando há perturbações, tem este aspecto:


----------

